# Maltese or CHIHUAHUA?



## justcurious (Nov 16, 2005)

Not sure which section of the board to post this question in, so here I go again:


Hey there,

I'm new to the group -- I love this board! It is so informative. 

I am trying to decide whether to get a Maltese or a Chihuahua. If you are familiar with both breeds, can you tell me the similarities and differences between the 2? My neighbor has a Chihuahua which I see about 2X a week, so I am familiar with the personality. I've never met a Maltese so I'd like to know how the 2 breeds are different to help me decide which one to get. 

TIA!


----------



## justcurious (Nov 16, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Msloke_@Nov 20 2005, 06:07 PM
> *Hi Tia.  Welcome to SM
> 
> Why don't you PM sassy14830.  Sarah and her mom know a lot about chi's and could probably help you with any questions.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=121497*


[/QUOTE]


Thanks, I just PM-ed her. Your Maltese are *SO *cute.


----------

